# lake effect snow



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

I live southwest of Buffalo and my town is in the middle of the snow belt. We get over 100" of snow just about every year. My two sons,a freind of mine,and I do quite a bit of plowing.All of us have Chevy or GMC trucks. I use a 1997 GMC 3500 deisel dully dump with a 8.5' western plow and a salt shaker in the back. I also work snow with my John Deere 4600 deisel compact. The tractor has a loader and four way bucket.On the back I have an 84" box scraper that does a real nice job. Building a pusher blade for it that I can drive in and out of. The Banjo on the four way will hold it on the tractor. We even truck the snow if the situation calls for it. When all else fails, and the white stuff really really piles up I break out my Ford 5000 deisel with loader,back blade and double ring chains.Looking for a big blower for the Ford.


----------

